# Meklē produktu? >  KAs tas ir?  ''IW R010J''?

## Tristan

Kā jau pirmajā bildē redzams, kaut kas nodedzis: IW R022J (õtrā rinda nav salasāma)
Bet otrajā bildē ir redzams ''pieņemu'' ka analogs ar sķiet ka mazāku nominalu (un nesabojāts).

 7458 7459

Google met laukā vai nu ''flat chip resistor'' vai ''smd iductor''.
Jāatzīst ka neesmu saskāries ar šādu komponenti šādā izpildījumā.

----------


## Tristan

Ak es tizlenis. Marķējums tak norāda uz Resistor.

----------


## Tristan

Kāds var pateikt kas pa formu? Kāpēc plastikā iekapsulēts?

----------


## next

Gan jau tur veel kaads bojaajums, reziiklji taapat vien nedeg.

----------


## karloslv

Gluži manas domas, turklāt šis izskatās uz trekna celiņa lodēts, iespējams, kā strāvas sensora rezistors, jo nomināls arī ļoti mazs. Caur to ir izplūdusi milzīga strāva, daudz lielāka nekā paredzēts. Meklē vien caursistu lauktranzistoru drīzāk.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

R022 vajadzētu būt 0,022 Omi. Šādas lietas man ir visvieglāk meklēt digikey katalogā. Tur atrast vajadzīgo sadaļu un saklikšķināt visus vajadzīgos parametrus - pretestību, aptuvenos izmērus un tad no izfiltrētā visbiežāk arī atrodas tieši tas ko vajag.

----------


## karloslv

Pēc Farnell intensīvas lietošanas man Digikey un Mouser joprojām atgādina kaut kādus deviņdesmitos  ::

----------


## JDat

Digikey ir primitīvs, bet dažās kategorijās iekabina farneli kā mazo ezi. Vienkārš, ērts un nebremzē.

----------


## Tristan

Paldies par piebildēm šajā tēmā.
Pabakstījos, un aizvietoju sadegušos 0.022Ohm rezistorus ar 0.010Ohm (tiem kas otrajā bildē redzami).
Vienkārši 0.010 bija uz vietas pieejami - nolodēju no citas plates.
Un aizvietoju vēl vienu IC, un viss OK!

Un tas nozīmē, ka mana HONDA 2000 ir gatava vasaras sezonai, jo Xenona gaismas funkcionē!!!

----------


## karloslv

Tad vari gaidīt, kad nosvils nākamais, jo esi ielicis 2x mazāku nominālu - apsveicu. Tie 0,022 tur diezgan droši ir ielikti ar aprēķinu, nevis tāpēc, ka plauktā tādi bija. Jeb biji domājis, ka divu paralēlu 0,022 vietā ieliki vienu 0,010? Tad savukārt elektriskais režīms ir +- pareizs, bet siltuma jaudas rezerve atkal ir auzās.

----------


## Isegrim

Savirknēt SMD elementus uz gatavas plates ir grūtāk, bet ne neiespējami. Es reiz tupināju stāvus.

----------


## Tristan

Nu ja nosvils, tad nosvils.
''Next'' jau rakstīja ka tāpat vien nesvilst, bet redz ka nosvila, bez citiem bojājumiem. Visi tranzistori veseli.
Ieliku, un jāgaida. - Ja nosvils atkal, tad varbūt izlīdīs vaininieks, kās pirmo reizi izdedzināja rezistorus.
(Pareizais nomināls, pareizajā formas izpildījumā pasūtīts, lai mētājas atvilknē)
Bet līdz tam! Viss ok.

----------

